# If not organic milk, what is best?



## boysrus (Dec 2, 2001)

We ahve tried to do organic mlk as much as possible. Right now though, we are trying to save to buy a house. I want to cut the food budget WAY down. I have three boys that drink a lot of milk. If I bought non organic milk, I would be more in my proce range. RIght now, non org is abot $2 a gallon, org is $5-$6. I looked into organic powdered and it is more! Washington does do organic milk on WIC, but I just have one that qualifies for it, so I dont think it would help much.
So, what is the next best thing to do after organic?

Also, is there anyone on this board who does not buy organic milk? I feel kinda alone


----------



## mz_libbie22 (Nov 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boysrus*
We ahve tried to do organic mlk as much as possible. Right now though, we are trying to save to buy a house. I want to cut the food budget WAY down. I have three boys that drink a lot of milk. If I bought non organic milk, I would be more in my proce range. RIght now, non org is abot $2 a gallon, org is $5-$6. I looked into organic powdered and it is more! Washington does do organic milk on WIC, but I just have one that qualifies for it, so I dont think it would help much.
So, what is the next best thing to do after organic?

Also, is there anyone on this board who does not buy organic milk? I feel kinda alone


Wow, that's so cool that there's a WIC program that allows organic milk! Even if you can only get it for one family member it would really be worth it (it's still free food!) WIC always gives more than enough so, I don't see why you wouldn't go for it. Then you could either cut down on your consumption or buy: non-homogenized, "all natural", or locally produced milk. Those are the next best to organic, as far as I know.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

We buy milk from a family cow. $2.50 a gallon including all that wonderful cream









Do you know of anybody who sells milk from their cow? Here (idaho) its illegal so you have to know the right people.


----------



## Enchanted (Nov 28, 2006)

Does your local WIC program allow for organic milk? Some do and it may be worth your while to check out the program. Many women qualify without realizing it.

I'd stay away from hormone milk as much as you can or switch to soy, rice and/or almond milk. You can make your own, you know.

I hope this helps you.


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

I dont buy organic milk on a regular basis.

I did buy a half gallon today, because i was at Wild Oats. I feel better when i buy it, but its so expensive.

I did pick up some chocolate almond milk. Its fortified, and i am hoping my little guy likes it, as dairy makes him congested and he snores.


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

Perhaps cut down on the milk consumption with your boys. Give them water or flavored water. I like cranberry. Just a little in some water is very refreshing and so good for you. It also takes the bland out of water. Then, substitute the lack of milk with other calcium rich products. My girls love chocolate soy milk and I can always find it on sale somewhere for about $1+ cheaper then the organic milk. I can only get my youngest dd to drink regular soy milk and not very often. I substitute plain soymilk in their cereal, if the cereal is alittle sweet (I buy a whole grain organic cereal that is slightly sweetened with cane juice and the sweetened soy milk is gross with it). They get lots of calcium through yogurt and cheese and broccoli. There are alot of sources for calcium.


----------



## oldcrunchymom (Jun 26, 2002)

If you're going for cheaper, I'd cut out the milk all together. My kids and I drink water all the time, except for one glass of chocolate soymilk a day that my son drinks. You don't need cow's milk for a healthy diet (and in fact, I don't think it's good to be drinking lots of milk after the natural age of weaning, but that's another issue). We also eat organic cheese and yogurt, but not huge quantities.


----------



## BowenTherapist (Apr 25, 2002)

i would try to get some raw local milk. here is a web site that has where you can get it in your area. (and info about how raw milk is safe and healthy)
here in ct i get raw milk for $5 a gallon, great price in opinion and i supporting a local farmer
http://realmilk.com/where2.html

Washington

Buckley: Firgrove Jersey Farm, 11719 242nd Ave CT East, Buckley, WA. 98321, (253) 677-9106, [email protected] . We are venturing into cattle shares so you can consume quality raw milk from pasture-based jersey cattle. We have a small herd of top quality cattle that are quality and performance tested.
Carson: Sonshine Farm, Lori Thornburg, PO Box 645, Carson, WA 98610. Phone: (509) 427-5085 or (541) 490-9266. Website: http://home.earthlink.net/~ljthornburg/sonshinefarms/. Goatshares available.
Cheney: 5B Farm, Gar & Luba Blackledge, Phone: (509) 235-8671. Raw milk from Milking Shorthorn and Jersey cows.
Enumclaw: Meadowwood Organics, 20228 SE 400th ST, Enumclaw, WA 98022. Tom and Darlene Silliman herd owners. Telelphone (360)802-3845. E-mail [email protected] . Web www.meadowwoodorganics.com. Jersey milk will be available starting in mid October. All our feed and practices are organic even though we are not certified.
Montesano: The Family Cow Project provides cow shares to families wishing to obtain clean, raw milk, organic fertilizer, and farm education from a grass-fed herd of Jersey cows. No hormones, no antibiotics, fed only grass and alfalfa forage, high quality organic supplements for micro-nutrient health, and a "treat" of barley in the milking parlor. Call or visit Lisa Dilley, 37 Dwinell Road, Montesano, WA 98563 (360) 249-6659. [email protected]
Port Orchard: Hillcrestview Farm, Jackie Gilman, 5090 E. Hillcrest Dr. Port Orchard, Wa. 98366. (360) 871-6100 - [email protected] .We have a small herd of Reg. Jersey Cattle , pastured half of the year and fed alfalfa hay during the winter. We are starting a cow share program for quality milk.
*******: Greenbanks Farms Cheese, (425)222-5500.
Sequim: Willow-Wist Jerseys will be selling raw milk in old-fashioned glass bottles on March 1, 2005. We rotationally graze our cows on pasture during the warm months and feed them alfalfa hay in the barn for winter. Grain is fed in the parlor at milking time. Hay, water, and mineral are available to them at all times. No artificial hormones are injected and antibiotics are used sparingly, with the treated cow having been removed from the main milk line. Jeff, Debbie, and daughter Sarah Brown family operate the farm. 1915 Towne Rd, Sequim WA 98382. [email protected] , (360) 683-0716.
Shelton: Jekuthiel's Nubians has just started a goat-shares program! I raise Nubian Dairy Goats. For the price of the boarding fee you receive great tasting Raw goat's milk! See my website for more info: http://jekuthiel.com/GoatShares.html
Skamokawa: The Lords Blessing, 38 Middle Valley, Skamokawa, Washington 98647, (360) 795-0823, [email protected] . Raw milk from grass-fed Milking Shorthorns.
Spokane: Calverts Castle, George & Judy Calvert, Phone: 509-244-3884, Cell: 509-981-5338. A limited amount of Cow Shares available in our Jerseys & Milking Shorthorns. Pasture beef and grass-fed pork are also available. We have a farm store with organic produce and other food items such as eggs available. Please call for the Spokane WAPF Chapter information.
Spokane: Goatberry Farm, Nick and Dana Dixon, Phone (509) 893-0671, Email: [email protected] Goat shares available in grass fed Alpines. Also offering free range eggs and handcrafted goat's milk soap. Call or email for more info.
Vashon Island: Applesauce Acres, 19022 Ridge Rd SW (206) 463-9026. Laura Weston [email protected] . KinderGoat raw fresh milk and yogurt for sale. Ask us about our raw milk goat cheeses : chevre, camembert, cheddar, mozarella, feta and cheddar. Farm fresh eggs and produce too!
Vashon Island (between Seattle and Tacoma): Fort Bantam Creamery, Kelsey Kozak, Phone: (206) 463-1317, Email: [email protected] . Website: (dairy page coming soon) http://bantams.the-kozaks.com/. Cow shares are available so you can legally buy raw milk from our grass-fed Jersey cow, Iris. She is hand-milked and receives very limited amounts of organic grain. We also have yogurt, ice cream, raw milk cheeses, and fresh bantam eggs.
Vashon Island: K-Jo Farm, 20602 111th Ave. SW, Vashon Island, WA 98070, Karen L. Biondo & Joe Walling, (206) 463-9906, email: [email protected] . Website under construction. Dairy goats, Nubian and Nubian-cross milk, cheese & eggs. Goat shares available for milk & cheese.
Vashon Island: KurtWood Farms, Farm stand is located at 18531 Beall Road SW on Vashon Island. The entrance is at the Beall Greenhouse Co. Look for the sign directing you to the farm stand; look for the glow of the large Tropicana cooler. Products available: milk, heavy cream, butter, goat cheese, fertile eggs and seasonal, traditionally-grown vegetables. The milk is made by Dinah, our 4 year old Jersey cow, living the good life on Vashon. Contact Kurt Timmermeister and Matt Lawrence, (206) 463-6438 or [email protected] .
Woodland: Dee Creek Farm, 2402 Little Kalama River Road, Summer Steenbarger, (360) 225-9711, [email protected] , www.deecreekfarm.com. We provide raw milk from Jersey cows, as well as clean, no-antibiotics, grass-fed chicken, turkey, goose, pork, eggs, etc... We also provide educational classes, books, equipment, hands-on learning. We also sell natural soaps and herbs. More on the way!


----------



## KJP_starmama (Dec 6, 2004)

I agree with those who have suggested reducing your milk consumption.

While many researchers and natural health practitioners disagree on which is best ... soy milk, organic milk, unpasteurized milk ... I think they all agree on one thing: water is the best beverage and people don't drink enough of it. They would also probably agree that we don't get enough fruits and veggies.

I'm sure your kiddos are used to drinking a lot of milk, and you would have to reduce it gradually. I'm not saying you should cut it out altogether, but one glass of milk a day is sufficient. I think kids especially need to be able to quench their thirst with water, and milk is simply another flavored beverage that delivers too many calories to quench thirst alone.

If you want to buy non-organic milk for now, I think that would be okay, as long as your goal is to get your kids' milk consumption down to a reasonable amount, and add in lot of other good things (hopefully cheaper) to replace milk. HTH.


----------



## boysrus (Dec 2, 2001)

ok, I did make an appt for WIC. You are right, every bit helps. They do organic milk, organic carrots and natural pb in our program. Also, dried beans can be organic, and we can get TIllamook cheese. So, I think it will be worth it, even for one kiddo.
I dont see how raw would be any cheaper. What I saw from those links(of the ones that are close to me) it would be $5-$7 a gallon, and then it would be an hour trip, one way. That doesnt help us.
I do understand about cutting down on the milk, too. We do water with most of our meals. I buy juice in the cold and flu season and we might do one jug of juice in a day. But, with a family of five, it is still between a half gallon and a whole gallon per day. I am not going to limit their quantities while they are drinking it, if that makes sense. We usually only have milk with one meal, and maybe a snack. But, I dont want to say that they can only have one cup of milk. My boys are big, and they eat adult sized portions. They are notfat in any way, just big eaters. My littlest had been a on big "no protein" kick, so I am thrilled that he will drink milk.


----------



## CathToria (Sep 6, 2003)

when I switched to organic milk, I also cut down the amount that we drink. If they ask to have their cup refilled, I will usually offer something else instead. I usually buy my prgainc milk at Costco, and they now have it in their house brand, so it is cheaper than buying it at the regular grocery store. Dh still drinks regular "cheap" milk. So if I run out of organic for a day or 2, the kids and I just drink regular milk until I can get organic at a discounted price.


----------



## ~ATenthMuse~ (Mar 16, 2003)

Organic milk is the ONLY organic product that I have consistently bought (budget, budget, budget







). In a slip dh bought "regular" and ds, after almost a year of drinking strictly organic, says, "this must be rotten", I tasted it, and threw it out. I kept buying it because of dh and ds, dd and I rarely drink even organic cow's milk. Finally about a month ago, I just said screw it and haven't bought any cow's milk AT ALL until this past week (for cooking). DD loves very vanilla soy and ds loves the lighter version of the chocolate soy...other than that it's oj and water. Occasionally, there's been a slip when we're out and I'm getting coffee, but otherwise everybody's doing just fine without it. *I didn't tell dh I wasn't buying it anymore...I just let him think we'd ran out...


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

I have consistantly bought organic milk, organic meat, and organic cheese and other dairy products. I have been making all my own food from scratch in order to do this. My food budget has not changed at all since making the switch, what has changed is the amount of pre-packaged stuff I buy...none. I think it's important to get these products organically, or at the very least trasitionally. I live in Alberta and mad cow is still a huge concern for me, along with other disseases. Have you ever seen a feed lot, or dairy farm? Discusting. It's gross. Animals walking around in feces up to their ankles. As soon as the animals are taken off the truck they are tagged with an antibiotic that releases antibiotics immediately into their system, it also releases a fattening agent into their bodies as well. They have to give them antibiotics because of the conditions they live in. I don't want to feed my family antibiotics, hormones or other crap. Don't get me started on what they feed them.







I am confident that my sources for organic milk, meat and dairy are providing my family with the best and safest products. My dairy is from Avalon in BC and I spoke to the lady. The cows are in the pasture a minimum of 16 hours/day and they are supplimented with peas, carrots and other veggies with corn being a small amount of their diet.

However, dh won't touch organic milk. He says it's "chewy".







He's full of it, but that's fine. I'm not forcing him. I only buy organic products if they are a decent price. I won't pay double. However, with dairy and meat I won't budge. I can't I feel to guilty and the thought of what's in the products haunts me.


----------



## amnesiac (Dec 28, 2001)

Quote:

But, with a family of five, it is still between a half gallon and a whole gallon per day








Holy cow! My family of 5 goes through maybe 1/2-3/4 gallon a week. We're the opposite though. My kids may have an occasional cup of milk to drink but most days they have one cup of diluted juice & water the rest of the day. I do use about 1/2 gallon to make yogurt with though.


----------



## oldcrunchymom (Jun 26, 2002)

I agree that a gallon a day is a LOT of milk. Not judging here, just looking at it from a price perspective, but isn't a gallon of milk like $4? That's about $28 per WEEK just on milk you're spending? In that case, yeah, I'd say you have to rethink how much milk you guys really "need" to drink. Can you start cutting it with water or something to get their consumption down?

1/2-1 gallon/day just seems like so much to me. I stopped buying milk because my family of three wasn't finishing a half gallon before it went bad. None of us were drinking it. So I switched to plain soymilk, which we use for cooking only.


----------



## boysrus (Dec 2, 2001)

well, a serving is 8 ounces. There are 8 of those in a half gallon. So, even with one serving a day, we would be at almost 1/2 a gallon. Most days it is half a gallon. They dont do many other dairy products. Not a lot of cheese or yogurt. So, I dont think that 2-3 servings of milk a day is unrealistic, and usually it is 1-2. Which is between 1/2 a gallon and a gallon a day


----------



## mz_libbie22 (Nov 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boysrus*
So, I dont think that 2-3 servings of milk a day is unrealistic...

That's what the USDA and other groups recommend.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I don't buy organic milk either. WIC here only pays for non-organic milk, so that's what we get. I do select the brand that's free of bovine growth hormones rather than the store brand, although I will get the store brand if I need milk that day and they're out of the other kind.

We get 6 quarts of milk a week- it's supposed to be just for my 3yo but it's enough for all 3 of my kids. I'm allergic to cow's milk so I buy goat milk for myself (when I drink milk at all.) If we chose to get cheese through WIC, we'd get less milk. We keep kosher, and the stores that accept WIC either don't carry kosher cheeses or have such a slow turnover that I don't want to buy cheese there anyway!

Other ideas for lowering your food budget is doing more cooking from scratch, making more vegetarian meals (or using meat as a "condiment" rather than a main part of the meal) and seriously cutting back on packaged stuff. I cook a lot of bean-based dishes in my slow cooker.


----------



## Mami (Mar 19, 2004)

We used to be on WIC here in WA and we always had way more milk than we needed(and my hubby drinks a lot), so it's definitely worth it and I'm glad you checked in to it. You can even ask for more milk instead of cheese for instance as well as the other way around. And it's great that they allow organic. Stay away from the tuna though...


----------



## Catarina (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm an American who has lived in Scotland for ten years and I continue to be amazed at how expensive everything is here. Gasoline costs three times as much, books cost twice as much. I buy nice organic milk here for around $8 a gallon. The cheapest supermarket milk I can get would be over four dollars a gallon.

But what I really wanted to say was that Americans, and then the British, spend a lower proportion of their income on food then anyone else on the planet. Food never used to be so cheap and it is so cheap as a result of factory farming and supermarket distribution systems. I'm always trying to economise, too, but ultimately there's nothing unusual about spending a big proportion of our incomes on food - that's what lots of people all over the world do.


----------



## chaos_pie (Mar 6, 2003)

I think the next best thing would be to look for antibiotic/ growth hormone free milk. I believe Vitamilk doesn't have either (but I am not sure...so check me on that).


----------



## achintyasamma (Aug 4, 2004)

you may be able to find raw milk from a cheaper source...depends on where you live and who you can find. when i used to live in PA, i could buy hormone-free, but not organic milk fresh every day for dum, dum, dum 40 cents a quart or 1.50 a gallon! this was 2.5 years ago. small farmer's (my neighbor who sold me the milk was amish) hardly make anything on their milk, so this was a win-win arrangement for us. i had another neighbor/friend who was an ISKCON devotee and kept a cow at her house and she sold organic milk from a well-loved cow for around $2-2.50 a gallon. if you live in the country you can probably find someone. if you do live in the country, you could also consider buying an older cow that's only producing 1-2 gallons a day and sell the rest of the milk to a friend for extra cash (it really is worth looking into). otherwise try to find hormone free milk somewhere. some smaller companies are hormone free. if you don't find anything else, buy organic. milk is one thing that has a lot of bad junk in it you don't want in your body.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

We as a family of 5 (though # 5 only bf's) can/ do go through 3 gallons a week.


----------



## Girlo (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm also in WA and if organic milk isn't on sale, I'll buy the Wilcox Farms milk.







It's not technically organic....but it still doesn't have the antibiotics and other junk that I don't want in regular milk. It's more expensive than Darigold....but cheaper than any of the certified organic brands. Hope that helps!
I have a hard time buying organic milk if it isn't selling at a sale price....it's SO expensive!


----------



## boysrus (Dec 2, 2001)

yes, we tend to buy wilcox. we went and took a tour of the plant, and I am less impressed by the company!! They actually have pics up of their hens in the long factory farm cage








but their No junk milk is better than nothing, i suppose. When Discoutn Grocery outlet has the good milk(no antis no bgh) it is about 1.59 a half gallon, so we totally do that!


----------



## melissa17s (Aug 3, 2004)

Would you be interested in either calling the customer service or going to the website of the you like and asking for cupons? I have got them for Organic Valley milk, and it takes about a $ off the price.


----------



## mandib50 (Oct 26, 2004)

i would add that a great way to save money is to give up dairy







it's not required at all and when i had to learn about pasteurization and what it does to milk for my holistic health course, ugh, it made me feel sick. raw milk, however, is a different story and if you want your kids to have milk, i would as well try to find raw milk.

mandi


----------



## splendid (Jul 18, 2004)

I bought Organic Valley coupons along with other organic name brands off of eBay (I got $50 of organic coupons for $5), sucks buying coupons but saved me in the long run.


----------



## jaam (Sep 29, 2004)

Hi. I just read the OP and glanced at a couple of the responds.... I know if you have 3 boys it'd be hard to cut back on their milk intake, let alone get them to quit all together..... I don't buy organic milk but there's a local company here that sells hormone-free milk from local cows. Could you look for somethign like that in your area? It's just about the same cost as conventional (maybe .20 more) but WAY cheaper than organic.


----------

